# Chicken Names



## RobertandAndrea (Mar 24, 2013)

I would love to know what others are naming their chickens. I have A pair of silkies Lucy & Ethel, a Cochin Happy Feet, Mabel, Big Bertha, Tilley, Hilldey and Myrtle.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have six hens: 3 red stars- Sally Penny, Wendy 2. White leghorns- Mary & Baby, and 1 Black star- Lucy


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I have:

A silkie named Sally, a Black Copper Maran/Silkie Cross named Andy, and Mottled Cochin Bantam named Peter, a Buff Orpington named Omelet, a Barred Rock named Alea, an Ameraucana named Jane, and a Buff Brahma named Anniebelle.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

2 BO. Bessie and Bella. 4 RIR Anus, jenny, penny, flappy.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

With my newest chicks I havent named any yet. Last year we names all our rooster stuff like, Fried Chicken, Sesame, Dinner, Noodle, Nugget, ect. Our hens are Speckles, Ally, Chilly, tinker Bell, Prince Charming, Charolette, Road runner, Splash, Marshmellow and mini marshmellow, Rosetta, Black Beauity, Po, Jet, Donald, "The girls", Shifu, Violet..... I think thats it. I have goslings names Gus and Greta and some ducklings names Axel, Ducky MoMo, and Flower.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

I have rocky my cockrel then my hens smoky,snowie,speckle,hawk,frankie,hen,Mabel,piper,Pingu


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

Isabelle, Rivers, Patty, Betty, Wanda, Violet, Georgie Girl, Presley, Jackson, Peppy, Violet, Willow & Twins (two cream leg bars) that I cant tell apart


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Barred rock- Dorothy (dot), rhode island red- Peg and australorp- Miss Kay


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

Our buff Orpington is Buffy and the two BRs are Rocky &Bullwinkle. Haven't named the others yet.


----------

